# Uncomfortable in my skin



## ayoungmind (Dec 19, 2013)

How do I feel comfortable again?
Lately, I keep over analyzing my actions and while I do something, a task or what have you, I remember doing the same task when I felt normal. Then I instantly feel like I'm third person. 
This sucks man.

Called my therapist this morning. Hopefully, I can get an appointment soon.


----------



## Newky (Dec 11, 2013)

So many feels


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Yeah it is hard trying to do things when ur friggin split from ur body and mental processes, u feel retarded!!

Solomonorlando shares good advice tho, the best thing to do is to focus on the task at hand and not on analysis of ur body coordination! Focus outside not inside


----------



## sydneylondon (Feb 4, 2014)

I know this very well. Especially when I'm talking to others it's like I'm watching myself talk. I haven't found any solution yet though :/


----------



## ayoungmind (Dec 19, 2013)

It's truly a bummer. I feel like I am floating through space expiereincing dofferent forms of DP. I'm terified of losing my grip on everything. Tired of the the day before seeming like nothing but a dream. Just ride the wave to the shore we call death.


----------



## sydneylondon (Feb 4, 2014)

It scares me too. I don't want to die without having experienced or felt anything! How do we get out of this??


----------



## ayoungmind (Dec 19, 2013)

I guess we just live? I dunno. I'm lost today. Sitting in the doctors office just flat out lost.


----------



## sydneylondon (Feb 4, 2014)

Does therapy help you though? I mean that's a step in the right direction


----------



## ayoungmind (Dec 19, 2013)

Yes. But I don't go that much.


----------



## sydneylondon (Feb 4, 2014)

Then go more often if it helps you?


----------



## ayoungmind (Dec 19, 2013)

Its 95 a sesh. So I go as needed


----------



## sydneylondon (Feb 4, 2014)

95 is a lot! quite understandable then. how long have you had it for?


----------



## ayoungmind (Dec 19, 2013)

6 seshes since this started


----------



## Legitlex_ (Feb 8, 2014)

I feel uncomfortable in mine too, feel like I can't get away.. It sucks


----------

